# the Kiddies 2nite :)



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

The kiddies playing in their box ...

Miss Freckles and her Dr Evil Look!










lookin pretty ...










Miss F doing Dr Evil again and Mr(or Miss) C looking pretty despite currently Moulting!










Miss F again ... gosh she is such a Camera Hog!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful white faces, my favourite


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, so cute, even when evil


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

adorable!!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ms.f is by far THE most beautiful field I have ever seen


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

aww thanks guys, trying to get some decent pics of Ms F she is so animated! ...


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

This is truly adorable!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

AMom2011 said:


> Ms.f is by far THE most beautiful field I have ever seen


not FIELD * T I E L !!!

argh, auto correct! lol I tried to fix it, and autocorrect will NOT let me say cockatiel, nor tiel, lol wth? 

anyways, she is amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

hahaha i knew what u meant ! some of the funniest things happen from Auto Correct!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in love with Ms Freckles is she a WF Pearl? ok so you can just stick her on the plane to NC teeheeehehehe


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol she is gorjus hey, she has a sister, almost identical but more white on her face than Ms F ... if i can ever get a pic of her wings they are the most beautiful, and she has little black freckles on her tail and underbody over the white feathers, lol but Im her mum so I'm supposed to gush about her ... right? ....

Oh and I would slip her onto the plane for you but they would find her in about 0.002 seconds as she is never quiet! always chattering away about something or other  Im sure some of the looks Champ gives her are "Do you ever Shut Up!" looks, lol poor love cant get a word in edgeways ...

lol Oh and yes WF Pearl Pied I believe  Dirty white face too ...

and she does share a FB page with Champ altho Ms F is a camera hog lol https://www.facebook.com/Suziestiels


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh Mrs Freckles may actually be a Mr Freckles  so super cute!!!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol well i actually think Mr C is a Ms C so would be funny if Ms F was a Mr, but her Mum wasn't pearl nor her Dad (visually) so I think she is a Ms ... time will tell I guess either way I love em both! and they have bonded so togetherness forever!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

So adorable! I would like to hug them!!!!!  
I have a playpen too, but my tiel didn't like it at all in the beginning, I have no idea why. Yesterday though I managed to take a few pics too. 
I think it might be the position, as I put it on the ground. Maybe I should put it on the table, like you.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

not sure about all tiels but mine dont like being on the floor, they prefer to be on a table or higher, they freak on the floor ... they love their playpen tho  and Sprouts lol


----------



## Pidge (May 30, 2012)

Awww I found the pictures how stunning!! They look absolutely gorgeous ...and mischievous lol!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol thanks Pidge they are certainly mischievous!


----------

